# Illinois newb



## 4seps (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I practice TKD along with my Wife and two boys.  Looking forward to learning and sharing with the group of you.  Probably more learning than sharing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome!  I'm in SE Michigan, but I was born and raised in Illinois.  Just came back from an Isshin-Ryu seminar in Champaign.  Hope you have a great time here!


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard!  Where do you practice TKD at?


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to MT! This place is awesome! Good to have ya!


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## hilly1981 (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome! Be sure to come across to the TKD forum for a chat!


----------



## MantisTLK (Apr 25, 2011)

where in IL? i'm a student at SIUC.


----------

